# 302 AC disassembly for cleaning



## Richard C (May 23, 2012)

I just recieved a 302 AC from Ebay. What is the proper way to disassemble the engine for cleaning and lube?.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Remove two front screws and slide the frame from the shell. Disconnect the rods too.

Engine diagrams are here.

For a show and tell see this thread It is smiliar but it covers cleaning.

There are about ten 302 threads if you do a search.

Take some pictures so you have a visual reference on how it should fit back together. Nothind is worst than having a spare screw.


----------



## Richard C (May 23, 2012)

Thanks TMAN, now I can start on this loco. I havn't thought about the pics. Good info for an S guage rookie. Thanks for the thread info also.
Richard.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Remove two front screws and slide the frame from the shell. Disconnect the rods too.
> 
> Engine diagrams are here.
> 
> ...


NO!! First remove the smoke stack tube from the smoke unit, otherwise you can damage/break the fiber gasket. You just might not be able to get the chassis out from the boiler if you don't remove the smoke stack.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I take it that as a big NO. I reviewed the 322 thread I suggested and I had to separate the smoke unit to get the engine out. At least my go to thread was credible.

On a lighter note nothing should have to be forced out. The problem with a new engine is an over tightened screw. You don't want to break a screw. Use a tight fitting screwdriver for those, to save the slot.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I take it that as a big NO. I reviewed the 322 thread I suggested and I had to separate the smoke unit to get the engine out. At least my go to thread was credible.
> 
> On a lighter note nothing should have to be forced out. The problem with a new engine is an over tightened screw. You don't want to break a screw. Use a tight fitting screwdriver for those, to save the slot.


Your thread was wonderful, I enjoyed it and read the entire thing. Nice job.. You got me wondering, if you had to separate the smoke box from the chassis BEFORE it would come out, maybe that smokestack was hanging you ?? You have to be careful with the older units as the stacks are brass, and don't give much, while the newer ones are red plastic, and break very easily.


----------

